# Fundamentals of Crime Analysis



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Location: Burlington, Massachusetts Police Department* *
Dates: February 9 - 13, 2009 (5 days)*
*Tuition: $395* / *IACA and MACA Members only $350 *

*Description:*

"Fundamentals of Crime Analysis" explores the basic terms, concepts, and techniques of crime analysis. It is intended for new analysts, officers or executives charged with developing crime analysis programs, or self-taught analysts looking for formal training. 

With a combination of seminar, group projects, and hands-on exercises, the class covers the functions and processes of crime analysis, the skills and knowledge necessary to succeed, proper administration of a crime analysis unit, and pointers for further training and development.

Go to the IACA website to register: www.iaca.net/IACATraining.asp

*This course is from the International Association of Crime Analysts (IACA). and is being cosponsored by the Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts (MACA)
*
Contact Sgt. Glen Mills at 781-505-4945 for more information.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Only 3 seats left...*

This is a great opportunity for someone who wants to get into law enforcement but can't obtain or isn't interested in a position as a police officer. It's also something that would make you stand out if you are interested in promotional opportunities.

*Dates:* 2/9/2009 -2/13/2009

*Location:* Burlington, Massachusetts

*Class Description: *
Fundamentals of Crime Analysis explores the basic terms, concepts, and techniques of crime analysis. It is intended for new analysts, officers or executives charged with developing crime analysis programs, or self-taught journeyman analysts looking for formal training.

With a combination of seminar, group projects, and hands-on exercises, the class covers the functions and processes of crime analysis, the skills and knowledge necessary to succeed, proper administration of a crime analysis unit, and pointers for further training and development. The class includes an overview of the more extensive training found in the other four IACA Professional Training Series courses. 
*Cost:* 
IACA Members: *$350.00*
Non-Members: $395.00

For more information, contact *Sergeant Glen Mills *at 781-505-4945

View flyer for this class

Register for this class (Only* 3 *seats left in this class!)

*Here's what other attendees have to say about our training classes:*

_Finally, a certification process that actually teaches crime analysis as practiced in the modern world! I know I could learn to cook over an open flame I started myself by rubbing two sticks together, but it's more to the point to learn how to use the 65,000 BTU gas grill sitting on my desk. IACA has applied this mentality to training analysts, and Susan Smith brings the knowledge and skills of a sound practitioner to our developing field. For those who want to develop their skills, rather than just document their attendance: this is the training series you've been looking for, and Susan is the perfect instructor to start it off! _
*- John Bradley, Brighton (CO) Police Department*

_I was able to take things I learned in class and apply them directly to my work. I explained to the Chief how I found a burglary problem based on calculations learned in this class, and he said he'd keep sending me to training! _
*- Trina Cook, Tukwila (WA) Police Department *


----------

